# Thunderbolt or Droid Charge?



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to select a 4G phone soon so I can be grandfathered data. I've heard a lot of bad things about the Thunderbolt and hardly anything about the Droid Charge. Ideally I would wait for the SGSII but I t looks like data will be tiered before it launches. Can I get personal opinions on each device from those who own them so that I may get a better idea of what to go for.

I posted a similar thread in the Droid charge section and got zero replies so I figured this is a better place for it. Can I mod delete the other please?

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

go with the thunderbolt, zero complaints


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed, if you're a root user it's a great phone with good battery life. Lite use since 7am and battery is at 84% with the extended battery! I'm usually a heavy user, only have to charge it at night, and have never had it die! LOVE MY BOLT!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i use lte when im at home but when i go to work i switch to 3g only. working in a warehouse i have crappy reception funny enough my phone dies faster in the warehouse then it does using lte :|


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

From reading @P3Droid's tweets last week, he is a much bigger fan of the Charge than he was of the Bolt. Take that as you will I guess.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Depends.. I have the Tbolt and absolutely love it.. no complaints really other then the battery cover is a pain to remove... I have heard negative and positives about the Charge.. mostly that it feels very plastic and cheap... I can't speak truth on that tho as I have never messed with one.. just the word I have heard... but its also a Samsung and we do know how they roll out updates


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Get one and try it for 14 days....


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I absolutely hated my thunderbolt. I think the charge would be better, however, i havent used a charge for more than 5 minutes, so i cant tell you all the annoying things about it.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I have unlimited 3g now, if I get a 4g phone with tiered data will I still have unlimited 3g or will it all be tiered as just "data" with no distinction?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NikolaiSm (Jun 10, 2011)

Do not listen to P3Droid, he is biased towards all samsung devices. ThunderBolt all the way

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got the bolt and feel it was the best move i ever made. yes I played with the charge but felt that it wasnt the phone for me. i couldnt stand the ui of it. right now I wouldnt get rid of my bolt if someone offered me a charge and cash for it.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I have unlimited 3g now, if I get a 4g phone with tiered data will I still have unlimited 3g or will it all be tiered as just "data" with no distinction?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No you will be locked into a tiered data plan as 3G is being phased out over the next few years.....once VZW goes to tiered data that is what it is...no unlimited 3G or 4G unless you are locked in already...and that only last until you renew your contract with them on your next upgrade. So if you go to upgrade and sign a new contract with tiered data pricing you lose your unlimited 3G and are now on the tiered data plan...your unlimited 3G is gone


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I tried the bolt but couldn't deal with the battery life (or lack there of) The Charge is much better, not great, but much better...


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

gotta go with the bolt bro, motorola is wack


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"PineTre3 said:


> gotta go with the bolt bro, motorola is wack


You know the charge is made by Samsung right?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard not so great things about how the Charge works, etc.
The screen is excellent I hear, but in terms of gaming, productivity, I've heard nothing but negative about it.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

The charge is basically the same hardware as a fascinate. I have nothing nice to say about either of them.


----------

